# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Head shape suited for balding?

## mpq

Hello!

I've found the attached picture to best describe my head shape. 
Personally I think that the shape is pretty ugly and it doesn't even look good with short hair. 

I know that when I will lose the remaining hair (the crown is a mess also), I will look very bad, but how bad do you think it will be?

I am scared to shave it to 0 just to test and conclude that I will be even more invisible to women than I am now. 

Thank you!

image.jpg

----------


## jaycich

Looks fine to me. You gotta understand that even guys with hair are having problems women. These single women in the US have very unrealistic standards.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Women in the UK are the same when it comes to bald men.

----------


## DAVE52

Looks fine to me also.
you don't need to shave it to the bone 
Go gradually

----------


## matlondon

> Women in the UK are the same when it comes to bald men.


 So true, I feel depressed.

----------

